# Most Unique and Fun Class?



## Skead (Jan 17, 2008)

I know this may be a subjective question but...

In your opinion, 

What class(es) are most fun, unique is the key, not just overpowered. It has to be fun, like still getting the job done in combat, but in a fun, unique way


----------



## Nifft (Jan 17, 2008)

- Whatever I'm playing right now.
- Swordsage.
- Wizard.
- Druid.
- Cleric (archer).
- Rogue.
- Barbarian / Bard (archer).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Skead (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm leaning on Vassal of Bahamut for combat,


----------



## szilard (Jan 17, 2008)

For me the key to that is (1) always having something to do, (2) not always doing the same thing over and over again, (3) having a set of flexible tools that I can use to solve a variety of problems, (4) not always worrying about being near-death.

That said, here's my list:

1) Beguiler - tons of spells that can (and usually have to be) used creatively.

2) Druid - good spell list. wildshaping opens up a lot of possibilities. good survivability for a caster that encourages risk-taking.

3) Crusader - you get a semi-random set of powers in combat, forcing you to get creative in order to use them. It works surprisingly well.

-Stuart


----------



## green slime (Jan 17, 2008)

Dread Necromancer
Beguiler
Wizard
Druid


----------



## blargney the second (Jan 17, 2008)

Artificer = MacGyver.
-blarg


----------



## Thurbane (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm personally quite partial to:

Binder
Dragon Shaman
Factotum


----------



## Pulsecrawler_79 (Jan 17, 2008)

Alright here are my three top. 

1. Wizard - Old stand by that can't be beat. 
2. Crusader - A class I fell in love with from one play session. 
3. Druid - Take the Shapeshift class option from PHII mix and have fun.


----------



## irdeggman (Jan 17, 2008)

Why does "still get the job done in combat" have to equate to "fun"?

I find bards to be the most fun since it is almost all about _role-playing _ in interaction cricumstances and not about "combat".

For non-interactive games I find a soulknife to be extremely satisfying, but then again I am not one of those who enjoys running the character that can do everything and defeat everyone pretty much by themselves - I much more enjoy games where every character has a role that they are the "best" at or something along those lines.


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Jan 17, 2008)

While I've never gotten to play one, I think the Binder is the most unique and fun class.  I've heard on these forums that they're a pretty weak class but the possible restrictions that your vestiges could give you, the varied array of powers each vestige has and synergizing vestiges makes for a very fun class for me.  And when you thrown in the great roleplaying opportunities, you have a brilliant class!


----------



## eamon (Jan 17, 2008)

For me, roleplay isn't that dependant on class.  In any case, the D&D we play combat is a big issue, and skills come next, so without these, you'll be left out of many things.

So:

Beguiler - this has roleplaying, sneaking, skillmonkey applications along with full casting progression, albeit of a limited focus.  I think it's one of the most fun classes.  The only unfortunate thing is that it's not easy to personalize.

Druid - this is fun because you can do such a wide variety of things.  Further, you can pick and choose from a number of animal companions and/or alternative class features, so it's personalizable.  A druid also has quite a reasonable skill selection.

Sorcerer - this is more fun than a wizard because you personalize it more.  A sorcerer is so completely defined by his spell selection, that you have a bunch of different options.  He's easier to run (esp with the PHB2 alternate class feature), and not much less powerful than the wizard, if he stocks up on scrolls and runestaffs.  More fun than the wizard for the faster gameplay and the more unique personalization.  Probably less powerful.

ToB class (any) - It's the Book of 9 swords style which is fun, and quite unique after being used to the "normal" fighting which is such a refresher.


Boring classes:
Rogue - not as meaningful personalizable abilities, class features get replaced by spells (knock, etc.), many creatures are immune to your combat ability
Bard - fun in principle, fun in roleplay, but that's it, fails at combat.  Further, bardic singing is a hassle, though it's not as bad as a marshal.
Barbarian, fighter - you don't get enough face time.


----------



## szilard (Jan 17, 2008)

Classes that I suspect would be fun, but would need to play in order to find out:

1. Factotum: Flexibility is awesome, but I worry that it might lack coherence.
2. Binder: Extremely flexible in a meta-sense, but fairly limited at any given time. Binders would be more fun for me at higher levels where you can more quickly swap pacts.
3. Swordsage: A ton of combat options, but I worry about non-combat flexibility - the skill-list helps.

-Stuart


----------



## Darklone (Jan 17, 2008)

Everything that has barbarian or bard written on it.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 17, 2008)

irdeggman said:
			
		

> Why does "still get the job done in combat" have to equate to "fun"?



 In my case: because I like to kill things, and then take their stuff.

Combat is fun. It's a large part of why I play D&D.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Engilbrand (Jan 17, 2008)

I liked the Tome of Battle classes. The Swordsage was more interesting to me than the Warblade, but they were both fun from an ability standpoint.
My 2 favorite characters, though, were a Binder and an Incarnate.
Binder: Awesome. He was a ton of fun at low levels. I actually liked having the vestige sign appear. I really put my Bluff skill to good use. Plus, you can't go wrong with a decent skill list and a nice suite of changeable abilities.
Incarnate: Speaking of changeable abilities... This was a blast. I wasn't the most powerful in the group, but I could definitely hold my own. My hp wasn't ridiculous, but it was easy enough to get a pretty high AC at lower levels. Flying around in Full Plate with an AC in the high 20s at level 7 is a good time. I changed my abilities when I knew we were going up against something specific. Most of the time, though, I stuck with what I knew would work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 17, 2008)

Personally, I love most of the PHB classes.

Outside of the PHB, I really like the PsyWar and Soulknife, and the Geomancer, Kensai and Pyrokineticist PrCls.


----------



## Artoomis (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the bard (with appropriate prestige class(es), perhaps), as he has many options - and those only increase as he goes up in level and gets more spells.

He is one of the most flexible classes, and that makes him really, really fun, both in and out of combat.


----------



## Claudius Gaius (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, we went to Eclipse: The Codex Persona point-buy long ago, so its an everyone designs their own class situation for us. Mostly its the super-specialists who are dull (regardless of how powerful they are).


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 18, 2008)

It's not WOTC, but I would say Akashic.


----------



## Sitara (Jan 18, 2008)

Skead said:
			
		

> I'm leaning on Vassal of Bahamut for combat,




Ah, is that a PRC? In which sourcebook?

Sounds like something that would be great for my level 5 paladin ofbahamut to multi into.


----------



## shilsen (Jan 18, 2008)

Sitara said:
			
		

> Ah, is that a PRC? In which sourcebook?
> 
> Sounds like something that would be great for my level 5 paladin ofbahamut to multi into.



 I believe it's a PrC from the Draconomicon.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 18, 2008)

I like sorcerers because a wizard has too many choices, its harder to personlaize them. 
With a Sorcerer you have so few choices you have ot make them work. My current sorcerer has grease, silent image, mage armor; Spider climb.  For attacking? - Sorcerer heritage: dragon breath.  I should pick up an attack spell at somepoint as he is not the most useful at long/medium range. 

My pbp sorcerer has dancing lights, flare, daze ; Lesser fire orb and shield. -> headed for glitterdust.  She gets utility spells from being a Clr1 

A previous one used Mount - it was defense (cover/close porthole) divination (find traps/clairaudiance) illusion (I chase the horse out of the camp, do the wolves follow it?) and occasionally transport. And Eagles Splendor - somehow it got passed around before nearly every social encounter, esp those where the non face characters need to say something, and the Paladin loved it.  This was a canidate for trading out when the paladin picked up buff items, but the campaign didnt go that far. 

You can make theme wizards but there is a lot of presure to get the old standbys.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 18, 2008)

shilsen said:
			
		

> I believe it's a PrC from the Draconomicon.



I'm pretty sure I saw it in the Book of Exalted Deeds, but it might be in both, of course.

For the most fun and 'unique' (?) class so far, that I've actually played in 3.x, I'd go with Psion.


----------



## Azaar (Jan 19, 2008)

Vassal of Bahamut is Book of Exalted Deeds; Sacred Warder of Bahamut is Draconomicon. 

Favorite classes (and I note, these aren't listed in any significant order other than basic rundown...

_Arcane Spellcasters_

*Beguiler -- (PHB II)*:  Gee... illusion/enchantment focus, with rogue sneakiness and the like added in for good measure.  I have a changeling Swashbuckler 3/Beguiler 10, and he's quickly become one of my all-time favorite character concepts.  Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus in illusion, with shadow conjuration/shadow evocation still to come... and I need to get Quicken Spell at some point to make it even better.  Also need Practiced Spellcaster, but that will come with time.

*Wizard -- Core*:  Sure, they don't get as many spells per day to start as their innate sorcerer kin (and no knocking the sorcerer, either -- it also seems to be a fun class all its own), but the versatility of a wizard is astounding.  Specialist or generalist, it doesn't matter:  and despite that low 2 + Int modifier in skills, they'll only grow with the INT synergy governing their spellcasting.

*Warlock -- Complete Arcane*:  I love this class.  Utility in it's own way with eldritch blast, a diverse and interesting array of invocations between _Complete Arcane_ and _Complete Mage_, and all sorts of interesting possibilities, depending on the focus.  Coupled with sorcerer (to keep with the CHA focus), a warlock/sorcerer/eldritch theurge has some seriously interesting possibilities.

_Divine Spellcasters_

*Cleric -- Core*:  First off, I admit that when I originally saw the cleric class, I believed it was potentially overpowering compared to the other core classes (and certainly, before the release of 3.5, I really hated Death domain clerics in particular because of how much better a necromancer type they made than necromancer-specialist wizards).  Having recently begun playing a cleric, however, I find that they're just as versatile as wizards, although having a focus on them can make for a memorable character.

*Favored Soul -- Complete Divine*:  I know, I didn't put in sorcerer as one of my favorites (mostly because I've never played one).  I have played a favored soul, however, and I'm highly impressed.  I'm playing a CG szarkai (albino drow) rogue/paladin/favored soul/shadowbane stalker (trust me, I know the concept sounds wild, but she's a lot of fun to play, actually, and I was allowed to take shadowbane stalker despite the alignment restriction because of her rule zero'ed interpretation of paladins, as shown below), focusing on spells to both protect against undead and fight them.  I'm just waiting for that Sun Blade to use with Weapon Finesse (since it is wielded with the ease of use of a short sword... hehe).

_Martial Classes_

*Fighter -- Core*:  Depending on the focus (have you noticed I'm all about focus yet -- I thought I noticed you noticing), a fighter can be a _very_ dangerous force to be reckoned with.  I'm more for two-weapon fighting, myself, and with those fighter bonus feats, I can have such a blast making a solid TWF/TWD build.

*Paladin -- Core*:  You heard my mention earlier of my albino drow character, and it's the closest to trying to make a serious play for paladin (my DM, by the way, rule zero'ed that paladins had to be the same alignment as their deity, so being always lawful good wasn't an issue for my group).  All the same, the paladin has some possibilities.  Martial fighting ability, minor divine spellcasting, divine grace (pump that CHA), and they can be a solid class.

*Ranger -- Core*:  My second favorite martial class behind the swashbuckler.  TWF or archery can be a tough choice, admittedly.  Minor divine spellcasting is just a perk, though there are some very interesting spell choices, particularly in _Complete Adventurer_.  And if you multi-class with the scout and take Swift Hunter from _Complete Scoundrel_... need I say more?

*Swashbuckler -- Complete Warrior*:  Easily my favorite martial class of the bunch (at least the first three levels).  Three levels of swashbuckler, with Practiced Spellcaster/Practiced Manifester and an otherwise solid INT-based caster/manifester class (beguiler is excellent, as is wizard, psion or erudite), and you can have three attacks per round by 20th level, maintain your predominant INT-based casting/manifesting, and insightful strike adding your INT bonus to weapon damage.  _So_ much fun...

_Utility Classes_

*Rogue -- Core*:  The quintessential utility character, the rogue has all sorts of fun stuff to play with.  With 8 + Int skill points per level, they certainly can afford to be more diverse, yet still maintain a solid focus.  Haven't really played a rogue seriously yet, but whenever my roomies and I get into Eberron, I fully intend to play a changeling rogue with the racial substitution levels from _Races of Eberron_, and perhaps even take a few levels of swashbuckler and the Daring Outlaw feat from _Complete Scoundrel_.

*Scout -- Complete Adventurer*:  What the rogue is to the city, the scout is to the wilderness.  Skirmish is so much FUN (especially if you like ranged combat, though with Spring Attack/Bounding Assault/Rapid Blitz, skirmish can be great at higher levels).  6 + Int skill points per level helps a bunch, and with the inclusion of Disable Device as a class skill from the errata, trapfinding makes much more sense.  And did I mention how much fun a multi-class ranger/scout can be with the Swift Hunter feat?

The only reason I don't have more classes listed is because I haven't played them all.  Warmage, hexblade, and druid are serious possibilities for the not-too-distant future... and I may even take a look at the barbarian at some point.  And I won't even go into prestige classes, because there are far too many possibilities to list without potentially breaking the board.


----------



## rgard (Jan 19, 2008)

Wizard
Battlesorcerer
Warlock
Martial Rogue (for the required 2 level dip)
Swashbuckler (for the required 3 level dip)


----------

